
Self-Driving Cars Can Learn a Lot by Playing Grand Theft Auto - sprucely
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602317/self-driving-cars-can-learn-a-lot-by-playing-grand-theft-auto/
======
billconan
hope gta could provide game control and video post processing apis.

or there should an opensource simulator that looks similar to gta.

